# 18x hopeful, seeking advice.



## Reflexxion (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you for reading,

I hope I am posting in the correct area, if not, I apologize as I am new to the forums.

I recently went to meps after prepping for 18x for 2 years after finishing college and experimenting with the corporate world.

Long story short, I have a 97 on my asvab, a degree in computer science and a 295 on my PT. For as long as I can remember, this has been what I've wanted to do, and now because I am def to one single tone in my left ear, I'm looking at not only losing SF but maybe the military entirely. Can anyone give me suggestions? I go back for a re-test Tuesday and am open to anything.

Thanks,
Luke


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2019)

Not necessary to double post.  

Please post an appropriate intro thread before you post again. This is locked until you do so.


----------

